# Frogs & Toads > Dart Frogs (Dendrobatidae) > Beginner Discussion >  D.tinctorius tank size

## Ash pepperell

I got a plastic tub about 10-12 inches width and depth and about 5-6 inches high. The frogs I've found are apparently about a cm. Will this tank be suitable and how long for?

Regards.

----------


## lnaminneci

Hello Ash,

The plastic tub sounds to me to be very small, and not suitable to house the frogs for long.

What type of frogs do you have? Can you take pictures to post? What have you been feeding them?

The forum has a section on terrariums and setting up an enclosure. Check this out if you haven't already and it will give you an idea of how to house them.

~Lesley

*Just saw that the frogs you have are D. tinctorius -

----------


## Paul Rust

Hi Ash,
*How are you controlling and monitoring temp and humidity? Why a plastic tub, are you just breeding or do you want to enjoy seeing them? Like Lesley said, photos would help a lot.*

----------


## Ash pepperell

I haven't got the little fella yet! still waiting to hear if they got any left  :Stick Out Tongue: 
Pictures are coming up. I'm not looking to breed at all this will be my first dart frog

----------


## John Clare

I raise juveniles for a couple of months in containers like that, but definitely not once they past 3 months or so.  The general recommendation for tank size for dart frogs is 5 gallons (about 20 Liters) per frog.

----------


## Ash pepperell

And I got some netting mesh stuff for ventilation

----------


## Woodsman

A ten-gallon tank with a piece of cut glass as a lid would run about $15. This should be the minimum size you consider for housing any dart frogs. The container you have could be used for froglets for a month or two, but not for an adult frog.

Maybe you should consider a pac-man frog. they never move!

Take care, Richard.

----------


## bshmerlie

This post is a little old Richard...but it is good to see you here.  Its nice to know dendroboard let's you out occasionally. :Big Grin:

----------


## Woodsman

Hi Cheri,

Sometimes I forget to check the post dates. I hope he didn't decide on any darts for this set-up, though.

Thanks for the welcome, Richard.

----------

